# i have a drug test...



## woOzer (Aug 22, 2007)

*so i got a job lined up for me and its a job im definatley going to get, as long as i can pass the drug test that is. well i have until monday at the latest so i can get this out of my system. I weigh about 240 lbs and im about 6'1. I drink a gallon of water a day and im planning on going to the gym to go run and hit up the sauna and the pool for a while as well until the day of the drug test. 




Is there any other way i can pass this drug test for sure? I really want this job. 



WoOzer
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

Ho WoOzer

When did you last smoke?

Hippy


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 22, 2007)

i use to be a industrial pipe fitter till i got hurt at work , you { have to piss test }, every new job , you have plenty of time to clean up , 16 days is more than enough time , 100%posotive , the niacin is a great cleaning agent for its antioxidants , take that all the way up to the night of test.. the day befor drink plenty of cranberry juice of some sort for the same reason as the niacin.this is the hard part LOL, that morning or after noon depending on the time of your test, this will get you through your test with an , A ... 3 hours befor the test you need 1 gallon of water a good multi vitamin pack that turns your urin yellow {so try a few out now} with in the first hour , you need to drink the gallon of water ,and take the vitamins about half way through the gallon in that 1st hr .. than at least 20 oz of water per hour or more if  you can , till test time by now you should of peed 4 or 5 times or more , what this does is shut your kindeys down ,from producing the toxins that the test picks up , the only thing your peeing is colored water from the vitamins , that are natural to the body and its functions, and will not show up as , dilluted , where you have to take another even if sent to a lab stop taking the ephedrin thats what crank is made of adds to your problem taken enough of... sorry so long but i guarantee this too work 99.9% of the time i have never failed a piss test and have taken at least 300 of them or more.........this methed has worked even up to 2 days of testing and im 5-11 and 22o lbs.....hope this helps woozer     ignore the ephedrin thing this was a reply to another post i replied too


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

No advice but good luck.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh boy WoOzer.  I have no idea how much or how often you smoke, but it is going to be tough due to your weight.  No offense, just consider me a doctor.   But seriously, THC is stored in body fat.  The lower amount of body fat you have, the less _stuff_ will be available in your seystem to prevent you from passing that test.  Work out like you've never worked out before up until 2 days before the test.  Take those last two days to rest and not raise your blood pressure or sweat at all.  Drink plenty of fluids and take B11 vitamins to make your urine yellow.  

Diluting your urine is the name of the game.  3 hours before your test, drink as much water as you can.  You will start to actually feel sick due to the amount of water going into your system.  This is very bad for you, but is necessary for a drug test.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.yurinflow.com/ here is some thing  you could try also good luck wooze


----------



## woOzer (Aug 23, 2007)

well to answer a very important question, i smoke maybe half a blunt every other day. right now im drinking a lot of water, about 2 gallons a day. im also drinking cranberry juice, mostly because i like it.  if i work out from now until Monday and do what ive been doing with the water and cranberry juice, should i be alright? the gelatin thing...does that work for sure? or what about detox drinks? i just need to pass this cause i dont like being jobless.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

goto this site  www.testnegative.com 

get what they call a synthetic sample, its a synthetic urine sample u mix in a bottle and pour in the cup, pee in the toilet

fire it up

KT


----------



## soto88 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh boy woozer good luck with your test.Im 6'3 and 268 (I have about 11 percent bodyfat,was a wrestler...)I smoked much more than you (Me and a buddy use to split a little less than a zip a day,during football and wrestling season)and It tool about 6 months to get out of my system.But that pretty much letting nature take its course.I never tried any supplements and as soon as I got the job I started smokin again.A good friend of mine swears by a pill at gnc that clears ur system same day for forty bucks.Funny thing is they ask you what you plan on using it for and if u say a drug test they cant sell it to u...I dont quite remember what the pill is called but im very sure it starts with an O....good luck man


----------



## soto88 (Aug 24, 2007)

Its called omni.Their is also a pill by covert labs at gnc.My friend swears by omni though.


----------



## louis (Aug 26, 2007)

There are also drinks you gotta drink, also behind the counter at GNC, However, I'm pretty sure all Detox stuff only cleans you out for a couple hours.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

the bodies natural way of ridding signs of mary Jane is below

not that i would trust it without still using some form of a cleaning aid lol

Cannabinoids (marijuana): 
single use 1&#8211;2 days 
moderate use (daily use) 10 days 
chronic heavy use 36 days 

Hippy


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

it doesn't matter how much you weigh. in some cases it does, but as long as you wake up in the morning, drink 4-6 glasses of water, pee 3 times before going in, make sure it's clear, then drink something with vitamin b-12 i believe, and it makes your pee turn yellow, so there's no suspicion. even if it is clear, they can't do anything about it...maybe put, 'indecisive' on the results. but hey, I went to 'schwaggstock' a 3 days festival of nothing but opium, hash, good nugs, mushrooms, anything you would possibly want, from katamine to 2ci. I did the most of it besides uppers, 3 days later I passed by ussing those methods. easy as that.

 p.s. beer works too...I'd go with water.
    never had any problems. I've passed 4 and kept smoking.

 I got hurt at work after smoking a fatty, went to the hospital, made sure I pissed 3 times, and passed.

 as long as you can pee 3x's before going in so it's pretty much just straight water coming out.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 28, 2007)

It does matter how much you weigh if I'm not mistaken, doesn't THC stick around in fat cells for a while?


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 29, 2007)

Urine Luck Synthetic Urine.  Works Everytime .


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a SPAM


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 4, 2009)

theres many ways to clean your system, if u liv in the united states im positive you can buy these pills called"Cystex". start popping it like 3 times a day 1 at a time 4+ days before U.A. drink lots of water (not too much you'll dilute it) u should be good. also u can buy lots stuff that will clean you out for a period of hours. "Stynger" is my personal favorite, no masking agent, naturaly works with your body to lower levels to undetectable. and it doesnt taste bad at all! and its very simple.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 4, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> theres many ways to clean your system, if u liv in the united states im positive you can buy these pills called"Cystex". start popping it like 3 times a day 1 at a time 4+ days before U.A. drink lots of water (not too much you'll dilute it) u should be good. also u can buy lots stuff that will clean you out for a period of hours. "Stynger" is my personal favorite, no masking agent, naturaly works with your body to lower levels to undetectable. and it doesnt taste bad at all! and its very simple.


 
I am sure this guys problem worked itself out in 2007


----------



## adr4202004 (Jul 9, 2009)

commenting from one of the other posts, it does not matter how much you weigh. im a 250 lb female and im 5"4. i passed a piss test today for my PO. All you have to do is take b vitamins and drink 1 gallon of water. i prefer to use 4 one leter bottles. you must chugg it as fast as possible no sipping! your gonna wanna pee twice by then you should feel the need to pee about every 5 to 10 mins. once you get to that point your good to go! trust me. i have been on drug court and currently on probation. works every time!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

vitamin B will throw a test off if they use them test strips they use to test for additives/maskings etc in ya urine.  also  dependin on your body and how much vit B u take, your urine could end up comin out green. YES GREEN! i kow they did it to me when i was on prob everytime. and i tried to pass many many times an failed still. but i then figured how to use them flusher drinks correctly. 

 they do work!!! you just gotta use them right.  they dont say it all on the bottle cuz if they did it would be obvious and blunt that it sold and marketed solely for passin drug tests. if you go online and google the product it will/should give you a whole listof othert useful info when usin them drinks to pass a drug test. like dont eat or drink anythin 6 hours prior to doin the drink deal. as well as refraining from using for at least 24-48 hours prior to the drink. also amount of water and and amount of times to urinate after takin the drink to get it thru your system but yet not to pee it all out .
  there is a technique to them and i have mastered it on almost 10 different brands of detox drinks over the years.
   and yes body weight does make a difference too.
   if your over 180lbs you should use two detox drinks. hence why you never had luck wit them then ADR.  
  again this is my experience over 5 plus years of usin them successfully


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

> I am sure this guys problem worked itself out in 2007



pbbt  lol  i shoulda looked LOL.  
wow LOL


----------

